# Shaper Parts / Kit -- Vintage Gil-Bilt



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

Per the pics.

Just add table, and it includes instructions for that as well.

All of the major components are here. From the looks of things you may have to add a nut or two, but the critical knobs and bolts are all present.

$50 shipped (US only)

PM me with questions.

PayPal accepted.


----------



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

Or ... make me an offer.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

Tempting...


----------



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

Sold


----------

